# Ottawa Citizen article



## rampage800 (25 Mar 2013)

Interesting article;

Please move if in wrong location.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Canadian+troops+helped+stage+Afghan+revolt+against+Taliban/8145385/story.html



> Twenty months after Canada’s combat mission in Kandahar ended, conditions set by Canadian troops before they left the southern Afghan province have helped make possible an uprising against the Taliban by the local population.
> 
> Carlotta Gall, the intrepid New York Times reporter who has spent far more time in Afghanistan than any other western journalist, visited the hardscrabble vineyards and orchards of Panjwaii to the southwest of Kandahar City which Canadian troops were responsible for between March 2006 and July 2011. What Gall found this spring was that farmers in dozens of villages in what has long been the Taliban’s spiritual homeland had become so fed up with the brutish behaviour of the Islamic terrorists in their midst that they were now in open revolt against them.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2013)

Here's a link to Ms. Gall's latest from AFG (21 Mar 13, if you haven't run out of free views at the NY Times)....
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/21/world/asia/afghan-villages-rise-up-against-taliban.html


----------

